# Augen blinzeln



## uni (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo, habe gerade den Stargate-Effekt begeistert gelesen. Wie realisiere ich denn ein Blinzeln mit den Augen am besten?
Ok, ich kann die Farbe vom Gesicht nehmen und damit die Augen langsam zublenden und wieder auf...

Wisst ihr eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## zirag (27. Februar 2004)

Fotografiere ein Gesicht mit geschlossenen Augen und denn benutze die Augenlieder 

verändere die Lieder so , dass sie auf dein Bild mit den Augen passen 



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

@ZiRaG  gebe er mir mal schnell ein paar Noten für die Lieder! hehe nur SPASS


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

ja es ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu Realisieren man benötigt nur ein offenes und zues Auge wie Zierag schon sagte ,dann Eben übereinander legen. ab damit in ImageReady und einfach ein und ausblenden!


----------



## uni (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo, das ist mein Problem: ich  habe kein Bild von der Person mit geschlossenen Augen! Kann ich da irgendein Bild nehmen?  Die Farbe mit ja auch passen. 
Senfdose, wie hast du denn die Augenbraue sich so schön mitbewegen lassen?


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

diese Effect ergibt sich einfach am überblenden weil das zue Auge etwas gedrungener ist ! ansich kannst du jedes beliebige Auge dazu verwenden! mann muss nur ein wenig anpassen!


häng doch mal das Bild an was du animieren willst!


----------



## uni (28. Februar 2004)

Hier ein Beispiel, wo ich gerne mit Blinzeln ein bißchen mehr "Leben" in das Bild bringen möchte:


----------



## uni (28. Februar 2004)

Und hier mein Ergebnis: ich habe die Augen freigestellt und einfach mit Farbe übermalt:


----------



## ODB (28. Februar 2004)

sieht irgendwie nich gut aus, ich schau mal was ich hinbekomme


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

so schnell noch ein paar Zeilen! erst mal bei Google schauen wegen einem geschlossenen Auge! dan das ganze ausschneiden ein wenig anpassen ! ( ich hab mir nicht viel Zeit genommen! ist nur zur Erläuterung. hier das Ergebnis
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







das is das zue Auge .


----------



## uni (29. Februar 2004)

ok, das sieht natürlich besser aus. Danke für die Tips!


----------

